# Russian Easter Overture



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

It's Easter Sunday! This is certainly a day to enjoy Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Overture. That was the first piece of classical music I really got into. We rehearsed a transcription of it in school band and I became very interested. I soon purchased the Ansermet/OSR recording of it on London records. That one has remained a constant enjoyment for me. My favorite is Barenboim/CSO, but I've heard so many I can't recall them all. May the Almighty bless us all on this Easter.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bravo! It's a glorious piece of full-blooded Russia!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Not to be too pedantic, but Easter in the Russian Orthodox tradition is on May 2nd this year. That's when it's really a good time to play it. But I'll give it a spin later today anyway; it's always an inspiring work.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There is an almost "barbaric" frenzy, a fierce exultation, that builds throughout the Russian Easter Overture that I find quite interesting. One detects a similar "enthusiasm" in Respighi's _Saint Gregory the Great_ segment that concludes Church Windows; this may well be the result of Respighi's association with Rimsky-Korsakov and being influenced by the REO; the apple not falling far from the tree.


----------



## RMinNJ (Apr 3, 2021)

I loooooove this piece! Just listened to it this morning in fact while on a run - glorious spring day and glorious piece to go with it (stealing your word Pat!) It has such beautiful highs and lows - that gorgeous passage midway through with horns and strings -- like life itself, like so much of classical music. I think it's the perfect piece to listen to on a spring day, especially out in nature. It makes me feel so alive.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

re: "Russian Easter Overture"

It's one of my favorites; very soulful as Rimsky drew inspiration from Russian Orthodox Church music. I think of _Russian Easter_ as the orchestral counterpart to Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All-Night Vigil.

I read in the liner notes in an old recording that I had on vinyl that the composer himself advised that in order to get the full-flavor of Russian Easter one must attend a _Russian Orthodox_ service on Easter morning. Orthodox Easter is May 2nd this year, so there's still time to plan; though adjustments may have to be made according to CDC guidelines here in the USA and according to other health/safety regulations of whatever country you live in.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Coach G said:


> Orthodox Easter is May 2nd this year, so there's still time to plan; though adjustments may have to be made according to CDC guidelines here in the USA and according to other health/safety regulations of whatever country you live in.


I have good friends who are orthodox - just showing up to an Eastern Orthodox church without any preparation is not to be taken lightly. They tend to be very conservative and traditions revered. It's not just another church down the road. Most die hard Catholics are totally overwhelmed and confused if they haven't been prepared. Yes, it's a remarkable tradition and very moving, but be ready. You could watch online, most churches are doing that now.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> I have good friends who are orthodox - just showing up to an Eastern Orthodox church without any preparation is not to be taken lightly. They tend to be very conservative and traditions revered. It's not just another church down the road. Most die hard Catholics are totally overwhelmed and confused if they haven't been prepared. Yes, it's a remarkable tradition and very moving, but be ready. You could watch online, most churches are doing that now.


Well, if the Eastern Orthodox have the Catholics confused, then the they must _really_ have the Protestants not knowing when to sit, stand, and kneel.


----------

